# Installed new PSU and now Windows won't boot?



## WWEFreak666 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm not sure whether this is a hardware issue or a software (Windows) issue...

Okay, I just installed a Corsair HX850, which is rated 80 Silver, which is apparently a good thing. I know this thing is more powerful than my previous 750W power supply. Would changing the PSU effect Windows in any way? I'm more than sure everything is plugged in and tight. I've tried numerous times and whenever I boot up my computer, it goes through the BIOS screen and then it goes to "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device". The thing is Windows is already properly installed on one of the hard drives (I have two SATA hard drives). My computer was working perfectly fine with the other PSU, but with this new one, Windows will simply not boot... I may try to reinstall Windows, but can a new PSU really make it so you can't boot into Windows?

Also, I checked my BIOS and everything is being recognized... From the hard drives, to the DVD drives (I have two).

My specs are:
AMD Phenom II Quad Core 3.0GHz
2x 500GB SATA HDD
Windows 7 Ultimate
New Corsair HX850 PSU
Nvidia GeForce 9800GT
4GB RAM


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Make sure both ends of the SATA cable are connected securely. They can come dislodged very easily and one little knock of them can dislodge them. Make sure you are powered off first though!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Windows will in no way be affected when you R&R a PSU. The most likely cause of your issue would be something like Amd_Man suggested. It is very easy to knock a cable loose or forget to reconnect cables.


----------

